# eth0 works, but no longer appears at boot

## PennyroyalFrog

Okay, this isn't really a problem persay (although it may be), but...

My internet works fine after I boot, and "rc-status -a" shows that net.eth0 is started in the default runlevel.  However, after a world update (and updating config files with etc-update) "Starting net.eth0..." or whatever no longer appears on the rc services starting up at boot.  The ntp-update script runs at the end of the boot successfully.  I thought maybe it was started in a different order I don't see it anywhere.

Just wondering if it is no longer supposed to be shown or what.  Thanks.

EDIT:  One thing I noticed is that net.lo started up and displayed:

```
* Starting lo

 *   Bringing up lo

 *     127.0.0.1/8                                        [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 ...
```

I am not too deeply knowledge about this and thought I'd mention that/

----------

## mirojira

I think that you do not see start of  eth0 because this service is started after start  X. E.g. last message which I can see during the boot process is

```
Setting up kdm
```

But after ctrl+alt+F1 I can see that eth0  started.

----------

## PennyroyalFrog

I don't use kdm so I can see all the rc scripts and everything load/start.  Furthermore, I can see ntp-update/ntpd run, and shorewall start at the end, which all require eth0 be up.  And it is, it's just it doesn't dsplay it being brout up (which I want it to).

----------

## PennyroyalFrog

Also, I should note that it the "starting eth0" appeared BEFORE I updated world (baselayout?) and the rc scripts via etc-update.  I know this all may seem like I'm making a mountain out of a mole hill, but I'm the type of person who wants everything to be perfect and everything to be explained  :Laughing: 

----------

## kraut

hmm, i think net.eth0 is just a symlink of net.lo since a while   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mirojira

 *kraut wrote:*   

> hmm, i think net.eth0 is just a symlink of net.lo since a while  

 

Yes it is true but I can see start eth0 and PennyroyalFrog can't.  I would say that it is in connection with upgrade of baselayout.

Two days ago I updated world and baselayout. The new version is 1.12.4-r6 . Arter reboot net. eth0 did not start. I had to edit

/etc/conf.d/net and add the new variable route_eth0.

----------

## PennyroyalFrog

Another thing to mention:

I use dhcpcd and during the update i noticed that it was updated to dhcpcd-2.0.5-r1.

----------

## kraut

well, if you receive your IP via dhcp, you dont need any /etc/conf.d/net at all. dhcp is the default now.

----------

## hakbeest

Pennyroyal: are you saying you boot into text mode? Otherwise some display manager, be it gdm, xdm or kdm will run before setting up eth0. The order of display manager and NIC got switched around, which means that if dhcpcd takes a long time, your display manager doesn't have to wait for it to finish.

----------

## kraut

 *hakbeest wrote:*   

> Pennyroyal: are you saying you boot into text mode? Otherwise some display manager, be it gdm, xdm or kdm will run before setting up eth0

 

pardon?

the last call in your default runlevel should be XDM (the GUI)

for sure eth.whatever will not be called afterwards!

(except you mangled around with this, and defined your very own runlevels, like i did. i use runlevel 5 calling the GUI)

please all of you be aware, you might be able to use 5 runlevels (even more.. though)

usually we are used to do init 6 for shutdown, but this is not a must.

----------

## PennyroyalFrog

 *hakbeest wrote:*   

> Pennyroyal: are you saying you boot into text mode? Otherwise some display manager, be it gdm, xdm or kdm will run before setting up eth0. The order of display manager and NIC got switched around, which means that if dhcpcd takes a long time, your display manager doesn't have to wait for it to finish.

 

Yes, I boot into text mode and start X Server manually via "startx"

----------

## PennyroyalFrog

I decided to do "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart" and I saw the output as it should be when it came back up:

```
* Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                               [ ok ]

 *       eth0 received address 192.168.1.103/24
```

It's just weird that it just show up at boot anymore.  BTY, the /24 at the end of the ip, I never noticed that before.  Is it just being more verbose now?  I used to know what /8 /16 /24 meant, but i forgot.  Forgive me for my ignorance.

----------

## desultory

The notation of the IP address which you inquired about is basically a shorthand notation indicating the IP address and the netmask, the IP address is as would be expected, the number after the slash indicates the number of bits in the netmask. So, 192.168.1.103/24 expands to the IP netmask notation thusly IP 192.168.1.103 netmask 255.255.255.0.

----------

## BMRMorph

same problem here...

i allways boot to console and only run startx when i need it so i can see all start output.

i see the only the "bring up lo" stuff and nothin about eth0...but it works.

all services depending on start eth0 are on and running, there ist just no output.

i edit my conf.d/re to enable RC_VERBOSE but this makes no different.

and i'm shure it hapens after the upgrade to baselayout 1.12.4-r7.

someone an idea to get back my output?? *g*

----------

## BMRMorph

mhh...nothing new here...???

a new version of baselayout [today: 1.12.5]  but the same behavior...no output about eth0, just the lo.

however it works but am i the only one with this "problem" ???

someone an idea???

----------

## sunnykoh

No you are not the only one with the same problem. Seems to me that I have to manually start all the network services after boot and it works.... Cannot be a perm solution as I don't have access to the servers as it is in the datacenter.

----------

## phorn

That's really wierd that it won't come up.

Are you absolutely sure you have the correct ethN devices enabled in rc-update?  If it's not enabled, that would explain this problem...

Can you look at the output of: 

```
rc-update show
```

Try doing 

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

If it's already enabled in the default runlevel it should just give a warning.

It shouldn't matter about the services dependencies... If it's not enabled in the first place then the dependencies won't start it.

Aside from that, it's odd that it doesn't give any messages at boot about eth0.

----------

## sunnykoh

We I have tried playing with the rc-update. It seems that it is a baselayout bug which causes this from searching the forums. My current work arround which I don't want to use is to edit the /etc/conf.d/rc file to ignore searching for the eth0. And the services start up and the server sort of works.

----------

